# Honda EU2000i Service Manual



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know where I might be able download this service manual for a Honda EU2000i?


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

See if this helps, Chuck..
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31Z07610.pdf


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry, Chuck...sent owners manual before....try this
http://halcyontimes.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/eu2000i-repair-manual.pdf


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

*Generac GP5500 Service Manual*

That'll work! Thanks, slime. How did you find that? I'm also looking to get one for my Generac GP5500.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I just googled eu2000i repair manual. I have one, so it was fresh in my mind. I also had a Generac 5500...good generator considering most stuff is made abroad these days...try this...
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Generac-Parts-Lookup/Service-Manuals/GP Series Service Manual.pdf


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

That'll work too! Thanks again, slime!


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## nasir (Nov 27, 2014)

nice information by you people.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, Nasir..

Sharing things like that really help, especially when one lives in a remote area without a lot of services.


----------

